# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT: demanded but unavailable in 2.6.36

## DawgG

trying to compile net-wireless/rtl8192se as external kernel-module for 2.6.36 on ~amd64 i get this error from emerge:

```

*   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

* Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

the problem is: this option is not available in 2.6.36 (or i can't find it).

same thing with ndiswrapper:

```

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   Starting with 2.6.33 it is not possible to select WIRELESS_EXT anymore, you have to enable a wireless driver that enables WIRELESS_EXT, for example PRISM54 or IPW2200

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
```

and the same errors occurs when i enable prism54 as a wireless driver (with ndiswrapper and rtl8192se).

this is not the same error as in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342159

what can i do to get it working?

THX for your help!

----------

## rh1

Haven't tried 2.6.36 yet but picking this driver sets it in previous versions:

```
Symbol: HOSTAP [=y] │ 

│ Prompt: IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) │ 

│ Defined at drivers/net/wireless/hostap/Kconfig:1 │ 

│ Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] │ 

│ Location: │ 

│ -> Device Drivers │ 

│ -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y]) │ 

│ -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y]) │ 

│ Selects: WIRELESS_EXT [=y] && WEXT_SPY [=y] && WEXT_PRIV [=y] && CRYP │ 

```

----------

## DawgG

thx for the tip - the driver compiled and ndiswrapper throws the known bug. i had selected the wrong prism54 drivers in the kernel (softmac instead of hostap).

----------

## sparc

Hi, it would be nice to prefix the title with [SOLVED].

----------

